# October 2012 Group Book count



## mistyd107

33. The Search-Nora Roberts 494 pgs 7,767 loc (9/28/12-10/8/12)4.5/5 stars
34. The Last Lecture-Randy Pausch and Jeffrey Zaslow 207 pgs (10/8/12-10/11/12)5/5 stars
35. Low Pressure-Sandra Brown 469 pgs 6,470 loc (10/12/12-10/18/12)4.5/5 stars
36. Citizen Insane(Barbara Marr,#2)-Karen Cantwell 175 pgs 4,168 (10/19/12-10/20/12)3/5 stars)


----------



## Jaasy

172.1   Double Trouble (The Coxwells) by Deborah Cooke, finished***
173.2   Murder on the Mind by L. L. Bartlett, finished****
174.3   Deja 5 by Tajana Sutton, finished****
175.4   The Ninth District by Douglas Dorow,finished****
176.5   Westerfield's Chain by Jack Clark, finished***
177.6   Cross by James Patterson, finished*****
178.7   Hell Razor Honeys by Eyone Williams, finished****
179.8   Hell Razor Honeys 2 by Eyone Williams, finished****


----------



## djgross

The Memory Thief: A Novel Emily Colin 10/1
Mad River John Sandford 10/4
The Grief of Others Leah Hager Cohen 10/6
How I Came to Sparkle Again Kaya McLaren 10/12
Carly's Voice Arthur Fleischmann and Carly Fleischmann 10/25
The Twelve (Book Two of The Passage Trilogy): A Novel Justin Cronin 10/30


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *10/4 The Greenstone Grail Amanda Hemingway  384 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★ *10/7 Pandora's Star Peter Hamilton  16357 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *10/10 Nice Girls Don't Date Dead Men Molly Harper 376 pp. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★ *10/15 Judas Unchained Peter Hamilton 18803 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *10/16 Drop Dead Divas Virginia Brown 276 pp. Chick Lit Audio * ★★ *10/18 Twenty Wishes Debbie Macomber 5536 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *10/20 Mourn Not Your Dead Deborah Crombie 4357 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *10/21 A Charming Crime Tonya Kappes 3003 loc. Paranormal Mystery Kindle * ★ *10/22 Lost and Found Alan Dean Foster 256 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *10/26 The FitzOsbornes at War Michelle Coope 6506 loc. historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *10/26 Magic Bites Ilona Andrews 280 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *10/27 Murder Most Maine Karen MacInerney 2475 loc. Mystery kindle * ★★ *10/29 Magic Burns Ilona Andrews 260 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _The Darkness That Comes Before _R. Scott BakkerFantasyDTB 608 pages 10/02/20123.99 Stars2. _Augustus _John WilliamsHistorical NovelAudio 14:15 hours 10/04/20124.25 Stars3. _Joseph Anton _Salman RushdieMemoirKindle 10539 locations 10/11/20124.00 Stars4. _The Buddha in the Attic _Julie OtsukaNovelKindle 1543 locations 10/13/20123.75 Stars5. _The Drowning _Richard HerleyNovelKindle 5788 locations 10/17/20122.75 Stars6. _Hitch-22 _Christoper HitchensMemoirAudio 17:34 hours 10/21/20124.99 Stars7. _The Hydrogen Sonata _Iain M. BanksScience FictionKindle 8483 locations 10/25/20124.25 Stars8. _Death and the Penguin _Andrey KurkovCrimeKindle 3868 locations 10/26/20124.00 Stars9. _Dawn _Octavia E. ButlerScience FictionKindle 3532 locations 10/29/20124.50 Stars10. _In the Shadow of the Banyan _Vaddey RatnerNovelAudio 13:19 hours 10/30/20123.25 Stars11. _The Fleshless Man _Norman PrentissHorrorKindle 1054 locations 10/30/20123.00 Stars12. _Lemprière's Dictionary _Lawrence NorfolkHistorical NovelKindle 11571 locations  Currently Reading13. _Eon _Greg BearScience FictionAudio 17:09 hours  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​32,690​30,013​34,807​0​0​330,985​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​603​452​608​0​0​7,891​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​40:46​37:34​45:08​0:00​0:00​357:56​


----------



## drenee

I225 Christmas Tree Lane.  Debbie Macomber.  
A Cedar Cove Christmas.  Debbie Macomber. 
World Without End.  Ken Follett. 
Slow Dancing on Price's Pier. Lisa Dale.  

Middlemarch.  George Eliot.  Audiobook.


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*
Sarum, Rutherfurd

*Completed*
Pompeii
Catillia's Riddled
London 
The giver


----------



## izzy

80. Ever by Jessa Russo (9/29-10/01) - reviewed for blog
81. Eternal Pleasures by Nina Bangs (9/25-10/01)
82. Devil's Bargain by Rachel Caine (10/15-10/26) - reviewing for blog
83. Reflected In You by Sylvia Day (10/02-10/04)
84. A Kiss By Midnight by Eloisa James (10/6-10/ - reviewing for blog
85. When Beauty Tamed The Beast by Eloisa James (10/8-10/10) reviewing for blog
86. Anything He Wants by Sara Fawkes (10/10-10/11) Reviewing for blog
87. Magisterium by Jeff Hirsch (10/16-10/22)
88.Grave Memory by Kalayana Price (10/21-10/25)


----------



## Toby

1. Torch by Cheryl Strayed 10/4/12
2. Life on Hold by Karen McQuestion 10/4/12
3. Kindle 3 For Dummies by Harvey R. Chute and Dr. Leslie H. Nicoll, Ph. D. 10/5/12
4. The Ultimate Kindle Fire HD Guidebook by Carl Bohner 10/6/12
5. Joanne Fluke's Lake Eden Cookbook by Joanne Fluke 10/6/12
6. Kindle Fire for the Rest of Us but not for Dummies by Max Muir 10/6/12
7. Edgewood (Edgewood Series) (#1) by Karen McQuestion 10/10/12
8. The Power of Less: The Fine Art of Limiting Yourself to the Essential ... In Business and in Life by Leo Babauta 10/12/12
9. The Healing Power of Manuka Honey (Laurie Lacey's Litte Green Nature Books) by Laurie Lacey 10/15/12
10. The Ultimate Kindle Fire HD Guidebook by Carl Bohner (re-read) 10/15/12
11. Effective Notetaking (Study Kills) by Fionna McPherson 10/17/12
12. The Book of Wands by Neil Slade 10/24/12


----------



## joanne29

In again!

1. Life After Death by Damien Echols 399 pgs 10/15
2. It’s Cancer by Jay Otterbacher 161 pgs. 10/22


----------



## Maxx

October 2012

1.  Swan Song (kindle) as of 10/1/12 on page 337, as of 10/31/12 on page 439, 102 pages read
2.  The Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 10/1/12 on page 56, 0 pages read
3.  Anna Dressed in Blood (audiobook) began 10/1/12, as of 10/31/12 on page 128
4.  Two for the Dough (audiobook)  began 10/7/12, completed 10/16/12, 352 pages
5.  The Brass Verdict (audiobook) began 10/16/12, completed 10/26/12, 432 pages
6.  The Boy in the Striped Pajamas (audiobook) began 10/26/12, as of 10/31/12 on page 161

Pages Read in October:  1175
Books Read in October:  2
Pages Read in 2012:  11,225
Books Read in 2012:  27


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I will take this spot.

Totals since April 2012
# of Books- 56
# of Pages: 25,036
# of Loc- 388,505

1.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 658 pages. 12659 Loc.

2.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 288 pages. 1924 Loc.

3.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 496 pages. 10246 Loc.

4.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 496 pages. 7114 Loc.

5.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 340 pages. 5625 Loc.

6.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 486 pages. 8899 Loc.

7.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 192 pages. 2134 Loc.

8.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 368 pages. 6351 Loc.

9.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 336 pages. 4825 Loc.

10.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 368 pages. 5595 Loc.


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok I'm in for this month.
So far only kid books but only to clear off my kindle.

TITLE AUTHOR FORMAT PAGES/LOCS DATE FINISHED STARS 
1.Emily Breaks Free Linda Tally Kindle 32pgs 10-01-12   
2.Is There Love After Abuse? Lori Susewitt Kindle 34 pgs 10-01-12     
The Story of Kobe 
3.Remembering Candy Rob Van Der Gulik Kindle 44pgs 10-01-12   
4.Nobody Can Take Jessica Arnold Kindle 19 pgs 10-02-12   
My Happy Away
5.Mockingjay Suzanne Collins Audio 11 cds 10/04/12


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Food Inc.: A Participant Guide: How Industrial Food is Making Us Sicker, Fatter, and Poorer-And What You Can Do About It--Karl Weber (Started 9/10)
2.  Gauntlgrym: Neverwinter Saga Book 1--R.A. Salvatore 
3.  Neverwinter: Neverwinter Saga Book 2--R.A. Salvatore 
4.  Charon's Claw: Neverwinter Saga Book 2--R.A. Salvatore (started 10/25)


Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June
Finished 2 Books in July
Finished 3 Books in August
Finished 1 Book in September

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## chipotle

The Manny by Holly Peterson - ok
Happier at Home by Gretchen Rubin - good
Objects of My Affection by Jill Smolinski - good (my fave this month)
Yours to Keep by Shannon Stacey - okay
Only Us: A Fool's Gold Holiday by Susan Mallery - eh
Icing on the Cake by Laura Castoro - okay
Happiness Sold Separately by Lolly Winston - okay
Wife 22 by Melanie Gideon - good
Reinventing Mona by Jennifer Coburn - okay
Everyone is Beautiful by Katherine Center - okay
The Things We Do For Love by Kristin Hannah - good
Sexy Lexy by Kate Moore - eh


----------



## Geoffrey

A tad late to the table, but I'm here.

*October Reading List*
109. *Pandora's Star - Peter F. Hamilton* - Science Fiction - 16357 locations - finished 10/10
110. *Band of Brothers - G.A. Hauser* - M/M Romance - 5667 locations - finished 10/7
111. *Ethan, Who Loved Carter - Ryan Loveless* - M/M Romance - 3151 locations - finished 10/10
112. *Red Wheels Turning - Hugh Ashton* - Alternate History - 3857 locations - finished 10/11
113. *When It Happens to You - Molly Ringwald* - Fiction - 3299 locations - finished 10/13
114. *Tricked - Kevin Hearne* - Urban Fantasy - 4946 locations - finished 10/15
115. *How to Succeed in Evil - Patrick E. McLean* - Superheroes - 4856 locations - finished 10/18
116. *Demons of the Dancing Gods - Jack L. Chalker* - Fantasy - 11537 locations - Finished 10/21
117. *Paladin of Souls - Lois McMaster Bujold* - Fantasy - 7175 locations - finished 10/26
118. *Hostile Takeover - Patrick E. McLean* - Superheroes - 4162 locations - finished 10/27
120. *Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk* - Fiction - 3268 locations - finished 10/30
121. *Star Trek: Cold Equations: The Persistence of Memory - David Mack* - Science Fiction - David Mack - 4769 locations - 8% complete

*October TBR List*
121. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## gina1230

1.  In Pursuit of a Scandalous Lady by Gayle Callen
2.  Then Came You by Lisa Kleypas
3.  Anna Dress in Blood by Kendare Blake
4.  A Place To Call Home by Deborah Smith
5.  Salvation in Death by JD Robb
6.  Nice Girls Don't Date Dead Men by Molly Harper
7.  The Promise by May McGoldrick
8.  Angels' Judgment by Nalini Singh
9.  A Gentleman by Any Other Name by Kasey Michaels
10. Dance of the Gods by Nora Roberts
11. A Beginner's Guide to Rakes by Suzanne Enoch
12. Love Letters from A Duke by Elizabeth Boyle
13. Savage Thunder by Johanna Lindsey


----------



## drenfrow

Here's the link to November's Book Count: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131403.msg1936996.html#msg1936996


----------



## ConnieLConnie

joanne29 said:


> In again!
> 
> 1. Life After Death by Damien Echols 399 pgs 10/15
> 2. It's Cancer by Jay Otterbacher 161 pgs. 10/22


I need link to "The Healing Power of Manuka Honey (Laurie Lacey's Litte Green Nature Books) by Laurie Lacey".Please provide me this.
manuka honey


----------

